# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had honored guests tonight fishing what most would agree was a nice evening. Tide was perfect but the fish where once again wonky. On and off was the bite tonight. But we caught some fish. 
This is my last LGMouth trip this year as hear the monster catfish calling me north on the river. 


















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

